# shark I caught



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Went to point clear to strech out my gill net caught 20 mullets and a shark at my end of the net glad he was not a monster


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Picture are in my album cant upload on here


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

here ya go pig


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

And .....


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

That shark has me confused! The head looks like a small bull. The black tips and the black tipped anal fin looks like a spinner! What is it?????? UGLY


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Black tip


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> That shark has me confused! The head looks like a small bull. The black tips and the black tipped anal fin looks like a spinner! What is it?????? UGLY


 
you aren't the only one. that's one funny looking black tip. so I looked it up. aint trying to call you wrong pigman but scroll down about 3/5 the way down the page.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/bullshark/bullshark.htm


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's the same shark. It had me confused before too. We both caught baby bull sharks. Very confusing huh?! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Agreed. Baby bull shark


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep a small Bull. 
54"??


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

lol sure is to me thought it was black tip because whrn I was getin it of the net the marine police came up and that what he said it wd he told me to let it go because it was not at the size limt


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to hear I think all sharks have to be taken by hook and line as well. I have been known to be wrong a time or 2


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

All I can say it was fun!! God is good all the time!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

baby bull for sure.


----------

